# ukmuscleshop positive feedback



## ukmuscleshop (May 2, 2015)

hi guys 

check out my shop i have been here before and been trading for about 2months i have had nothing but positive feedback do your research on my shop check out my website and links on there  below to find about me and read reviews on ukmuscleshop.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 2, 2015)

I see your a slow learner or just stupid one of the too or prolly both !!!


----------



## wabbitt (May 2, 2015)

You don't give up do you?


----------



## ukmuscleshop (May 2, 2015)

when your straightforward you have nothing to bothered about


----------



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2015)

_"Some men you just can't reach..."_

- Strother Martin, 'Cool Hand Luke'


----------



## deadlift666 (May 2, 2015)

Fukkin A, bro.


----------



## ukmuscleshop (May 2, 2015)

no links 10 char


----------



## ukmuscleshop (May 2, 2015)

or just hardworking and persistent


----------



## Tren4Life (May 2, 2015)

Or just a Fukkin douche bag.


----------



## ukmuscleshop (May 2, 2015)

how do i prove myself


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

I think you might be a cock mangler just taking a break. I'm not sure about persistence. Really leaning towards dumb, rude mother ****er that doesn't know or respect where he's not wanted. 
Hope this was plain enough. I get the feeling you guys really don't like him.....


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 2, 2015)

No one on here wants your garbage, go else where dude , theres no sense in arguing with us bc your not gonna change our mind so do us and your self a favor and save some time and effort and push your oil in a bottle on another forum


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 2, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> how do i prove myself



You dont piss off !!!!


----------



## ukmuscleshop (May 2, 2015)

i have already had two customers from this forum so i will continue your just being a rude prick and not everyone is like you and not everybody is a scammer there are some legit ppl like myself  so i will prove myself you douchebag


----------



## LeanHerm (May 2, 2015)

hmmm interesting. Pm me their names if you don't mind so I can actually see if the gear is legit!!!


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

I was on this site, new member, less than 15 mins and had someone hit me up and say check this guy out and thank him later. I really think if it's that easy for new guys, it's a scam. Blew up all kind of red flags for me.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 2, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I was on this site, new member, less than 15 mins and had someone hit me up and say check this guy out and thank him later. I really think if it's that easy for new guys, it's a scam. Blew up all kind of red flags for me.



Who was it??? Pm me the handle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I was on this site, new member, less than 15 mins and had someone hit me up and say check this guy out and thank him later. I really think if it's that easy for new guys, it's a scam. Blew up all kind of red flags for me.



If that happens and you're so inclined, you can PM Herm, myself, or one of the other mods and let us know. Using the PM system for soliciting members is against our policy but we can't do anything to help without members coming forward. We don't read PMs and we aren't mind readers so it's up to the members to say something if fishy shit is going down.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

I thought it was a test to see if I was a snitch. So I kept my mouth shut


----------



## LeanHerm (May 2, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I thought it was a test to see if I was a snitch. So I kept my mouth shut


Absolutely not a snitch because it's against the rules to pm members that type of stuff.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

Hey **** it. I don't need to pm it. I'm a big boy and ain't hiding shit.
I got on here asking about marsell and his Guinea pigs. And next thing you know I got this.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

Let's try this one


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 2, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> i have already had two customers from this forum so i will continue your just being a rude prick and not everyone is like you and not everybody is a scammer there are some legit ppl like myself  so i will prove myself you douchebag



im a rude prick and a douche bag LMFAO :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):
Bundy is that you ?


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being a douche. Just means you've seen more pussy than this goat ****ing towel head


----------



## LeanHerm (May 2, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Let's try this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use photobucket or something else to post pictures


----------



## Pounds (May 2, 2015)

I'll take a free sample of 50ml of test cyp.  No less


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Nothing wrong with being a douche. Just means you've seen more pussy than this goat ****ing towel head



Whoa whoa whoa, I'm a towel head too. And it's not a towel, it's my flying carpet.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 2, 2015)

Yeah but you're not being a pushy asshole doc. No offense intended, sorry


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 3, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Yeah but you're not being a pushy asshole doc. No offense intended, sorry



Lol none taken bro. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Let's try this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the request not to source check the guy...

Kinda makes you think twice about this whole uncensored section. Maybe it's not so bad


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 3, 2015)

If your name was usamuscleshop I'd bite. I only shop in the good ol' U.S. Of mothafvckin A.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 3, 2015)

In all my years here at SI/UGBB I've never seen red negative rep blocks......UNTIL YOU....CONGRATULATIONS......


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> In all my years here at SI/UGBB I've never seen red negative rep blocks......UNTIL YOU....CONGRATULATIONS......



DNP Dawg made it to 4 reds.  It was epic.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> DNP Dawg made it to 4 reds.  It was epic.



What's his alter handle up to? The PCT-LABS one? If not 4 reds let neg train that bitch!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 4, 2015)

Do u carry LNE?  And at what dose?  

If u want to "get in" with most of the members on here u should make sure your goodies are available as a rectal suppository....


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> What's his alter handle up to? The PCT-LABS one? If not 4 reds let neg train that bitch!!!


I've negged him a few times, but I just don't carry much weight.  



Flyingdragon said:


> Do u carry LNE?  And at what dose?
> 
> If u want to "get in" with most of the members on here u should make sure your goodies are available as a rectal suppository....


My wife is about to get her daily test injection through suppository.


----------



## WWPJim (May 13, 2015)

Amg, I leave for a while and this happens, you ****er are crazy


----------

